# Rocky SV2 boots



## Jarnhamar (28 Jun 2009)

I bought a pair of Rockey's (sv2's) from Work world in Pembroke (one of the best stores I've ever bought from, owner and staff are awesome)

I love these boots.  Their a mix between (IMO) mark 3's and jungle boots.  $237 but well Worth it.  Their a little heavy (actually pretty noticeable) but I didn't notice wearing them. The first day I had them I broke them in by doing section attacks up and down the Mattawa. 0 break in time and no blisters, everyone else who has them whom I spoke with agree.
Further to the section attack week I wore them for a week of recce patrols and raids and have no comfort issues. Best bots I've purchased.

One issue I've had with them though and hopefully someone can give some advice on what to do.

After the first couple days I noticed the threading coming out of the boots. They still worked but threading shouldn't come out after a day or two. Other people didn't have that problem, figured I got a bum pair of boots.
I took them in to work world and he handed me a brand new pair.
The threading on the second pair is starting to come out. Work world offered to replace them with a brand new pair again however I declined and then they offered to have them fixed up at a shoe repair place (they cover the cost)

The boots are still totally functional but I'm wondering why the threads are starting to pop out.
It's almost like a whole batch of the boots were threaded poorly. Would shoe glue work to kinda seal the threads in?


----------



## Soldier1stTradesman2nd (28 Jun 2009)

How are they for sizing? Do they size as noted on the box or smaller/bigger than other of the same indicated size? Seems like a strange question, but as we all know, one company's last is not necessarily the same for another company.


----------



## Jarnhamar (3 Jul 2009)

I ended up having a shoe repair guy re thread some spots on the boots. Cost a couple of bucks ($4) but their perfect now.

As for the sizing, I'm not sure how to answer.
She size I take 9 1/2 
Magnums and Swats I take 9w
With the rockies I got 9 1/2 wide so I think their basically made to spec with running shoes as far as  sizing difference goes?


----------



## Soldier1stTradesman2nd (3 Jul 2009)

Thanks for the reply. Ordered a pair from an Ottawa supplier, and just wanted to get anecdotal info on how they fit compared to other manufacturers' tactical-style boots. What I gather is they indicate 1/2 larger for same actual fit as others (Magnums and Swats)? Same socks (eg black/green sock system) and stock insoles (Rockys seem to have a very thick insole, esp at the heel)?

If they are, as you say, a mix of Mk IIIs and jungle boots, then I am definitely looking forward to trying them on, as I consider the Mk IIIs to be the most comfortable boots I have worn. 

Side note: R.Nichols does not/not carry Rockys anymore. Ottawa Safety Supplies gets them more regularly now. Not sure of any other retailers in the NCR that carry them. Closest I have heard is Pembroke.


----------



## Jarnhamar (4 Jul 2009)

> What I gather is they indicate 1/2 larger for same actual fit as others (Magnums and Swats)?


That's what I've found. I didn't actually try on a pair of rockeys in 9w but the 9-1/2w fit perfectly.

Their a little heavy but I think that's because I'm used to magnums.  Once their on your feet I find you don't notice the extra weight.

As far as being water resistant goes, their not. 
Their probably the least water-resistant footwear I've ever owned next to sandals. Marching in the rain they got instantly wet (not just from the drain holes in the side), other guys had dry boots. 
On the bright side they dry near instantly.  I think it's a good trade off.  
The insoles are thick, I picked up an extra pair for $20.  The heel is thick on them and theirs little pockets and channels in the bottom of them designed (so I'm told) to actually channel water out of the insoles and boots when you walk (which stands to reason considering how fast they dry).

I'm not sure how good Ottawa Saftey Supplies is but I got mine in Pembroke (Work world/valley work wear? I can't remember the name).  I only buy boots from them and I'll drive 3 hours each way to do so.


----------



## Soldier1stTradesman2nd (4 Jul 2009)

How is the stock at Work World in Pembroke? Good selection of sizes? Black, tan and/or hunter?


----------



## Fusaki (14 Jul 2009)

Soldier1stTradesman2nd said:
			
		

> How is the stock at Work World in Pembroke? Good selection of sizes? Black, tan and/or hunter?



When I got mine last year, they were running out of black so I tried on tan boots to get the size.  One I had that, I don't remember it being more then a week for them to order the boots in for me.

Rocky S2Vs and the Green Superfeet insoles are the shiznit, yo.


----------



## kwon (14 Jul 2009)

Are there any places around the GTA or Toronto where they would sell the Rocky S2V's?


----------



## JimmyPeeOn (26 Jul 2009)

Well, I've had these in brown and black.  Either way the best boots I've ever owned.

I spent up to 14 hrs a day standing on a differential case in the hmmwv turret on the last roto, and I was always comfy.  I didnt do a whole lot of walking (read almost none) outside the wire, but the one 26km mountian mind@#$% patrol I did, the boots held up really nice.

As for the black ones I finally won the boot battle at work (18 months and 30 pairs of bloody socks later)
I found out they made them in black, and I did'nt even have to shop around at all, my mind was set.

I did my BFT in them after wearing them for 6 work days.

It sounds stupid, but wait!

I was FINE.   No work ups either, I haven't done a ruck march before then in over a year, the only place I took it was from my bunk to the gun truck, to the laundry and back. 

I had zero blisters, zero hot spots, my ankles and knees were fine, I came home, took my boots off and did a bare foot "victory lap" across the carpet in the living room. (those of you who have had hot spots know how much this sucks).  Then I went for a run, had shower and went grocery shopping.

Tonight I took them out with me fishing, ir rained BUCKETS.  My feet did get wet, I went into the water getting a lure un-stuck, I took one step out of the water and watched as half the river was instantly ejected out of my boot. Within about 2 hrs my feet were almost toally dry.  


hope this helps.

AB


Ps.  I take a 10-10 1/2 E MkIII and I take a 10 1/2 R rocky.


----------



## JimmyPeeOn (26 Jul 2009)

Sam;

Gordon Contracts on Norfinch rd in North York.  They aren't on the site, but they will order them for you.  Takes about 2 weeks.  W/ a mil discount comes up to $244 a pair.  Glad the green machine is footing the bill on this one for me.

AB
http://www.gordoncontract.ca/


----------



## DirtyDog (9 Oct 2009)

Wonderbread said:
			
		

> When I got mine last year, they were running out of black so I tried on tan boots to get the size.  One I had that, I don't remember it being more then a week for them to order the boots in for me.
> 
> Rocky S2Vs and the Green Superfeet insoles are the shiznit, yo.


Did you get the insoles at Work World too?

I usually wear an orthodic (Vasyli or Sole) in all my other boots but the Rocky insole is so thick that any of my orthodics seem too thin and leave too much room in the boot for my feet to move around in.  I knew when I bought them and looked at the stock insole that my orthodics weren't going to work but I figured they seemed comfortable enough.  I do notice the aches in my feet from inadequate arch support though.

Overall I think the Rockys are a decent boot in dry weather.  I had a horrible time breaking them in, specifically around my ankle area.  What I like best about them is there apparent durability when compared to some other boots I own 9Danners, and SWATs), but I won't be buying a tan pair until I can sort out the insole problem.


----------



## Fusaki (9 Oct 2009)

> Did you get the insoles at Work World too?



Nope, Sportcheck at the mall in Pembroke.  I've seen them carried at other Sportchecks as well.


----------



## Soldier1stTradesman2nd (9 Oct 2009)

DirtyDog said:
			
		

> Did you get the insoles at Work World too?
> 
> I usually wear an orthodic (Vasyli or Sole) in all my other boots but the Rocky insole is so thick that any of my orthodics seem too thin and leave too much room in the boot for my feet to move around in.  I knew when I bought them and looked at the stock insole that my orthodics weren't going to work but I figured they seemed comfortable enough.  I do notice the aches in my feet from inadequate arch support though.
> 
> Overall I think the Rockys are a decent boot in dry weather.  I had a horrible time breaking them in, specifically around my ankle area.  What I like best about them is there apparent durability when compared to some other boots I own 9Danners, and SWATs), but I won't be buying a tan pair until I can sort out the insole problem.



Don't forget the Soles come in three thicknesses - Mark's Work Warehouse sells the "boot" versions, or thickest Soles (black coloured). Worth a test at the store with your boots.
How long did it take for you to break in the S2Vs? and under what conditions?


----------



## DirtyDog (22 Dec 2009)

Soldier1stTradesman2nd said:
			
		

> Don't forget the Soles come in three thicknesses - Mark's Work Warehouse sells the "boot" versions, or thickest Soles (black coloured). Worth a test at the store with your boots.
> How long did it take for you to break in the S2Vs? and under what conditions?


I wanted to use my issued orthodics as they seem to work for me, and are free.  I accomplished this by buying a thin, flat, mesh insole and then stacking my orthodic on top.  Seems to work so far, but I haven't got any really time with them.  Also prompted me to buy a set of tan Rocky's (alongside a pair of Oakleys and a pair of Danners).

I broke the Rocky's in mostly in garrison as I try to avoid wearing uncomfortable boots to the field.  I hope the tans break in faster.


----------



## Jarnhamar (27 Sep 2010)

My boots are starting to eat laces.  Well one boot and only at a specific eyelet.  Does anyone have any fixes for this that have worked in the past or can recommend heavy duty laces?
I bought a set of laces at FSG in Petawawa for $8 and they lasted 2 weeks, non-field work.


----------



## DirtyDog (28 Sep 2010)

DirtyDog said:
			
		

> I wanted to use my issued orthodics as they seem to work for me, and are free.  I accomplished this by buying a thin, flat, mesh insole and then stacking my orthodic on top.  Seems to work so far, but I haven't got any really time with them.  Also prompted me to buy a set of tan Rocky's (alongside a pair of Oakleys and a pair of Danners).
> 
> I broke the Rocky's in mostly in garrison as I try to avoid wearing uncomfortable boots to the field.  I hope the tans break in faster.


Rockys will tend to eat laces.  It's usually due to burrs on the metal eyelets.  I solved the problem on one pair by smoothing the burr down with a file.  It can be tricky to get at it properly.

On a side note, I couldn't be happier with my tan Rockys so far.  Since I wear them pretty well all day everyday for the last 5 months, I've had ZERO foot issues due to the constant support.  True to their namesake, and the tread on the sole, they were great through humps up rocky mountain slopes and were able to get a good purchase when climbing over grapefield walls.  They have held up well and both pairs look like they could easily do another tour.  I've seen a few others lose the breather grommets and one sole seperate.


----------



## Jarnhamar (4 Oct 2010)

That was exactly it. I couldn't find them down so I rotated the eyelets. Should be good for another little while.

Does anyone by chance have the number or email address for Work world in Pembroke. ( store across from McDonalds )


----------



## Swingline1984 (5 Oct 2010)

I think you mean Valley Workwear 613-735-8290


----------



## PuckChaser (23 Sep 2011)

Has anyone had a problem with these boots and the eyelits? I've had a lace cut off and 2 eyelits pop out of the leather. Only response I got from Rocky was a canned response about warranty and that I'd have to ship them to Tactown who will ship them to Rocky and then maybe I'll get boots in a month or so.


----------



## MikeL (23 Sep 2011)

I haven't had any issues with my Rockys yet.  I did replace the laces as soon as I got them to paracord though.


----------



## DirtyDog (26 Sep 2011)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Has anyone had a problem with these boots and the eyelits? I've had a lace cut off and 2 eyelits pop out of the leather. Only response I got from Rocky was a canned response about warranty and that I'd have to ship them to Tactown who will ship them to Rocky and then maybe I'll get boots in a month or so.





			
				DirtyDog said:
			
		

> Rockys will tend to eat laces.  It's usually due to burrs on the metal eyelets.  I solved the problem on one pair by smoothing the burr down with a file.  It can be tricky to get at it properly.



I've had mine get so bad they go through a set of laces in a day.  Heard of many similar problems.  Like I said, a mini-file helps....


----------



## Jarnhamar (27 Mar 2012)

If you like Rockey SV2 boots in black buy them now before the fall, I was speaking to the woman at Vally workwear (workworld?) and she said the current black version is being discontinued and the black versions will only come in goretext.
My Rockys are still in great condition but after I heard this I put a pair on layaway till next month and I may even buy another new pair to save for when my first 2 Sets blow out.

On another note I bought a pair of Tan/desert Rocky SV2s for $229 plus tax.  Unlike my black pair, these didn't instantly break in. They hurt my ankles for about 4 days of use- general walking around. On the 5th day I hiked up a 1500 foot hill with a pack and after that they were great.  My laces broke after 15 days of use however on inspection the old shitty eyelets seem to have changed to improved ones so I think the laces were crappy. I was using a pair of tan coloured 511 laces I bought at the same time as the boots (exchanged the ones the boots came with for these cause the original ones seemed cheap. Surprise)

I;m going to write Rocky and tell them they're freedom haters for switching the black SV2s goretext only.


----------



## Armymedic (29 Mar 2012)

Hate to admit it, but why would they make black boots anymore?

All the US forces are going with colours.

BTW, a good Rocky goretex boot would still work really well in the field here in Canada 3 out of 4 seasons of the year.


----------



## PuckChaser (29 Mar 2012)

Rider Pride said:
			
		

> Hate to admit it, but why would they make black boots anymore?
> 
> All the US forces are going with colours.
> 
> BTW, a good Rocky goretex boot would still work really well in the field here in Canada 3 out of 4 seasons of the year.



LEOs will probably stay with black for quite some time, and that's probably a good portion of their business. The CF is going to a brown boot as well, so I'm sure the free market will catch up quickly.


----------



## Jarnhamar (30 Mar 2012)

Rider Pride said:
			
		

> Hate to admit it, but why would they make black boots anymore?
> 
> All the US forces are going with colours.
> 
> BTW, a good Rocky goretex boot would still work really well in the field here in Canada 3 out of 4 seasons of the year.



Hummmm, good point.
They're still making black boots though, just in goretext.   
You have more time running around the woods and I so I'll concede your point but I've always found goretext boots don't breathe very well (And I'll usually hit puddles that go over my boots).  

The current SV2s get soaked when there's even just a rain cloud off in the distance but one of their strongest points was how fast they dried I found.  Guys rocking combat boots would have wet or damn feet for 3 days, my Rockys would be dry in a couple hours.  Keeping the goretext line but doing away with the ultra popular and fast drying breathable regular version still seems odd to me.

If we're switching to brown boots maybe I'll hold off on stashing a 3rd pair and wait to get them in brown.


----------



## Miller97 (19 Apr 2012)

I bought these boots here in pembroke before Ex Trillium Response and broke them in up where we were with neos over them, I've done a few marches with them but i really love the insoles in them, so comfortable... haven't yet had them soaked in water yet so i cant comment on how fast they dry but they are great as my friends all complain about how fast their swats die on them.

bottom line; Expensive but worth it.


----------



## MikeL (11 May 2012)

For those interested,  Rocky Boots are selling for $189 on LA Police Gear.  It's a bit of a process as they ship directly from Rocky to the LA Police Gear warehouse then shipped to you.  

http://www.lapolicegear.com/rockyboots.html


----------



## Hitok1ri (14 May 2012)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> For those interested,  Rocky Boots are selling for $189 on LA Police Gear.  It's a bit of a process as they ship directly from Rocky to the LA Police Gear warehouse then shipped to you.
> 
> http://www.lapolicegear.com/rockyboots.html



What has been your experience of having them shipped to you. Any idea on ETA?


----------



## MikeL (17 May 2012)

Hitok1ri said:
			
		

> What has been your experience of having them shipped to you. Any idea on ETA?



I've ordered a few things from LA Police Gear in the past, and I've gotten all my packages within 1 week to a week and a half of placing the order.  Only thing that somewhat slows it down is if customs holds it to inspect(doesn't happen all the time though)

When I ordered the Rocky Boots,  it took about 5 days for the boots to get to LA Police Gear from Rocky,  and then it took a week to get some LA Police Gear to me.


----------



## Jarnhamar (19 May 2012)

Rumor is Rocky has reversed their decision to turf the (non-goretex) SV2s and will begin making them again in august.
-Vally work world


----------



## Jarnhamar (23 Oct 2012)

I started wearing my 'new style' rockeys  which don't have the little breathing holes on the insides of the boots.

I noticed a huge difference with the lack of how breathable they are over the previous style. I expected a little bit but it's significant IMO.
 Even in chilly October my feat were really damp after wearing them in garrison all day- I can't imagine what they would be like in the summer. 

I called the store where I bought them to see about picking up some breathing eyelet holes to put in myself and I guess it's pretty hard to get them. The store had a bunch in tan colour but they called  Rocky(company) a few months ago and the company said _they_ are even having a hard time getting them and need to go right to the manufacture which it sounds like they are not even bothering to do.  I'm going to pop the breathe holes out of my jungle boots and have them put in the sides of my new rockeys as an ad hoc fix.

I also noticed that the new rockeys seem bigger size wise. All of my other rockeys fit the same way but these boots almost feel a size bigger, there is a lot more room in them then I'm used to. Bordering on too much room, I'm not sure why it's like that. If anything these new boots should be tighter than my 3 year old rockeys.

If you're used to a certain size boot make and you're going to get the new style of Rockeys make sure to try them on first.


----------



## DirtyDog (24 Oct 2012)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> I started wearing my 'new style' rockeys  which don't have the little breathing holes on the insides of the boots.
> 
> I noticed a huge difference with the lack of how breathable they are over the previous style. I expected a little bit but it's significant IMO.
> Even in chilly October my feat were really damp after wearing them in garrison all day- I can't imagine what they would be like in the summer.
> ...


Funny, I've noticed no real appreciable difference, in both breathability and sizing, and I've been wearing the "new" style for over a year now.

I have a handful of the tan eyelets as my tans started losing them (stopped at one, on one boot, quit wearing them after that).  You could always paint those black?


----------



## MikeL (24 Oct 2012)

I've only worn the new style Rocky's so I can't compare to the old style.

I haven't had any issues with breathability or being too warm.  From what I heard about the old style(vents popping out),  IMO the mesh vents is the better way to go.  No issues with sizing for me,  I wear a size 12 shoe(and SWATs) and size 12 Rocky's fit me well.


----------



## Verge1993 (3 Jul 2013)

I didn't get to wear my Rocky S2Vs when I was in the reserve but I sure broke them In when I would go hiking every weekend and I must say I have never had a problem with them. I have been wearing them for about 15 months now and not one problem yet.

I have took notice that the new Rocky S2Vs are now waterproof. Has anyone tried these?


----------



## MikeL (3 Jul 2013)

Verge1993 said:
			
		

> I have took notice that the new Rocky S2Vs are now waterproof. Has anyone tried these?



Only the Rocky S2V Waterproof Duty Boots and the Waterproof Insulated boots, not the Vented Military Boots.
http://www.rockyboots.com/Product-Details/15876/FQ0000323/Rocky_S2V_Waterproof_Duty_Boot/
http://www.rockyboots.com/Product-Details/14788/FQ00104-1/Rocky-S2V-Waterproof-Insulated-Military-Duty-Boot/


----------



## tetaran (1 Dec 2018)

I'm trying to get myself a pair of S2Vs before my summer training. Unfortunately, couple of stores I found in Canada are selling them for about $350CAD while they are only $190USD across the border. Do we have any Rocky dealer in Canada? Where can one purchase reasonably priced S2Vs.


----------



## blacktriangle (1 Dec 2018)

Have you tried CANEX? Also, are you not eligible for combat boot reimbursement? $340.00 + taxes if I remember correctly.


----------



## MilEME09 (1 Dec 2018)

I went straight from Rocky and they arrived in a week, great sales too on their main site


----------



## Ayrsayle (1 Dec 2018)

Picked up mine here:

https://www.herooutdoors.com/searchresults?search_query=s2v

Meets requirements for the under $340 limit before taxes.


----------

